# أخبار artcam 2010 هل من جديد



## محمديحيى (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
لو سمحتم اي حد يعرف اي شي عن artcam 2010 :63:
اذا موجود البرنامج ولا بعدو ما نزل :87: :11:
أو أذا في رابط للتحميل حتى لو النسخة ديمو 
وشكرأ . . . 
بأنتظار الرد :32: :10:


----------



## ابو بحـر (13 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

يا غالي هذه معلومات عن آرت كام 2010 و بعد فترة رح بتنزل نسخة ديموا بموقع البرنامج ممكن تحميلها مجانا تابع الصور فيها امكانيات جديدة للبرنامج 





















و السلام خير ختام


----------



## محمديحيى (5 مارس 2010)

*مشكور أخي أبو بحر جزاك الله كل خير وإن شاء الله نشوف النسخة الجديدة على الموقع قريبا
*


----------



## ابو بحـر (6 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



محمديحيى قال:


> *مشكور أخي أبو بحر جزاك الله كل خير وإن شاء الله نشوف النسخة الجديدة على الموقع قريبا
> *


ابحث بمكتبة اللينوكس على البرامج ذات المصادر المفتوحة يلي بتشتغل مثل الآرت كام فهذا البرنامج غالي جدا و عندنا بالبلاد العربية لا يوجد اي عمل ممكن ان تقوم به و يغطي ثمن البرنامج الباهظ لذلك انا شخصيا استخدم النسخة السابعة القديمة شغالة معي بشكل جيد اما بقية النسخ جربتها تشغيلها غير جيد 
و السلام خير ختام


----------

